# G23 9mm Conversion Barrel



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

I've got a little over 300 rounds through my new G23 and I'm very happy with the way it feels. My son commented when I bought it that it seemed awfully loud. My comments back were that it actually feels kind of steady and soft. Anyway, not the point...... I've got a new 9mm conversion barrel from LoneWolf, four boxes of Remington UMC 9mm ammo and I'm headed to some property of mine tomorrow to try it out with the new barrel. Now to the point.

When I'm loading (and unloading) the 9mm cartridges into the magazines, they seem REALLY sloppy. I've read on many different accounts that the 9mm cartridges will feed in the Glock .40 mags, but........are ya sure? I'm not questioning anyone's willingness to share, but how many rounds has someone used in this way? I don't see where safety would be in question, and I reckon that it might be a tribute to the Glock design; but man does it feel weird. I bought fairly light rounds (115 gr.) and I'm also concerned about recoil fighting against the factory spring.

Ya know, after having read my own post, I think maybe I'll just go shoot the darned thing and report back. Anxious to hear any comments you folks might have.

BZimm


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I've seen a youtube video and read reports that the 9mm will work with the .40 mags but they are prone to malfunctions from time to time this way. If you plan to shoot 9mm in your G23 on a regular basis, it is recommended you use 9mm mags, a 9mm extractor and a 9mm ejector for best results.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

What muckaleewarrior said. ^

I have two Lone Wolf 9mm conversion barrels, and I've used them in 5 different unmodified .40 caliber Gen3 Glocks with no problems at all, but I was using 9mm mags in each pistol (because I already had them on-hand for my other 9mm Glocks). Each pistol has had a couple of hundred rounds fired through it using the conversion barrel, each with no stoppages of any kind. 

As a general rule, if a magazine has a caliber marking on it, I am reluctant to load a different caliber of ammo into that mag. I believe that doing so could cause problems at a later date, if I forgot about it and left the loaded mag in my range bag.


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

I think you guys are spot on. I spent a little time with that LoneWolf conversion barrel Wednesday morning. I started with .40 and ran 20 rounds, then swapped out the barrel. I ran 100 rounds of 9mm Remington UMC 115 gr. through the G23 using .40 magazines. I had no problems with feeding or ejecting, but I did notice the 9mm shells flying in a different direction (right over my head). I'll pick up some 9mm magazines; I don't like using the .40's. They just don't feel right. Oh and....that Remington UMC ammo is FILTHY.

BZimm


----------

